

US Unpaid Student Loans Top $1 Trillion - Shengster
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1011/66347.html

======
MaysonL
False. See: [http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/10/19/fact-and-
fi...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/10/19/fact-and-fiction-
about-student-loans/)

------
TruthElixirX
This bubble is going to pop harder than any bubble in the history of the U.S.

Ugh.

